# Getting your tiel to like its neck scratched.



## sasha2334829 (May 9, 2012)

I think it's called scritches. Anyway, my tiel rubs his neck on a mirror we have in his cage and he loves it. So how do I get him to let me do that so I can actually pet him. I know they don't like their backs touched. I would just really like to pet him and a lot of tiels like this. He just kind of opens his mouth when I try to do it so I quit. Any certain tips of how to get him to like it would be great!


----------



## Astarael90 (Jun 7, 2012)

My female didn't like me touching her either! She just liked to use me as a perch. I started by just doing it when she was in the middle of preening and she gradually started letting me do it whenever. Now she demands them by headbutting me and rubbing her head all over my fingers. Maybe it will work for you :3


----------



## Motley (Jun 5, 2012)

How long have you had him for? my first thought would be that he is not 100% comfortable with you? But im not an expert... If that's not the case I would just take your time slowly approaching for a scritch, if he lowers his head for you he is asking for a scritch! Sooner or later you will be giving out more scritches then you can manage! I remember when I first got my tiel and how bad I wanted to scritch her, the more time you spend with your bird the more comfortable it will be letting you pet him  Some birds from what I have heard are hand shy, or just prefer not to be handled but still love their owners


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try using your mouth first to preen his neck as its not as scary as your hand. You can sneak a finger in there eventually and start scritching without him realizing that you're doing it. But not all tiels will openly accept it.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

This are some excellent tips I must say, 
Our Joe loves to be kissed on his back tho, you may try this when he's singing or talking to his mirror reflection and makes heart wings...just blow some kisses in between his wings and inhale his divine smell and then as suggested before sneek your finger in as well... i will try this too, as our Joe didn't allow scritches yet. Good tip


----------



## sasha2334829 (May 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the tips. I'll have to try them. And I have only had him for a little over a month now. I will just keep at it.


----------



## Motley (Jun 5, 2012)

Some tiels just take longer than others to get use to people... Id say your tiel is still getting use to you


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

hanna said:


> blow some kisses in between his wings and inhale his divine smell


Good to hear it's not only me that sniffs them then!


----------



## Astarael90 (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh my goodness. I SNIFF THEM TOO!! Everyone always looks at me like I'm a weirdo when I do it! My Avatar pic is me sniffing Tiki while she's headbutting me for headpats :3


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

sasha2334829 said:


> Thank you everyone for the tips. I'll have to try them. And I have only had him for a little over a month now. I will just keep at it.


Don't get discouraged if he never comes around. My Grey would rather bite my hand off then accept a pet. LOL.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Astarael90 said:


> Oh my goodness. I SNIFF THEM TOO!! Everyone always looks at me like I'm a weirdo when I do it! My Avatar pic is me sniffing Tiki while she's headbutting me for headpats :3


 I do too. They are so soft and fluffy. A tiel smells so good. Ok officially bonkers here


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I love the way Tweety smells too! Before I got her I had read that birds did not smell. When I first snuggled her real close and could smell her I got a little worried that something might be wrong and maybe she might be sick. But I kept telling myself that she was ok, eating and playing, poops ok. Shortly after that, there was a post about what a nice smell tiels had. Thank goodness, she was ok and I was not crazy!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It seems to be a common tiel thing, we all smell our tiels. I had a girl at one point who I swear smelled like Maple syrup, she was super yummy to smell!!!


----------



## Zeus2000 (Nov 29, 2011)

*bowing*

If ur cockatie lowers its head so its body is almost parallel tp the ground, he/she is asking for scritches. You can use this as a que aa to when to try to approach her for se scritches. Also, if you only have one cockariel, and you notice some sheaths poking out from its feathers, it means that its time to get the dreaded towel out and scratch them off. Im the wild, cockatiels depend on other cockatiels to get them off. Now, in captivity, yout cockatiel depends on you.


----------

